# Introducing TBT's Dark Theme!



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2021)

April 2nd update: This was our April Fools' Day prank! Read the conclusion in the next bulletin board thread.


*Introducing the TBT Dark Theme*​
Good afternoon everyone. Today we are excited to announce a brand new feature on The Bell Tree! This has been one the oldest and most anticipated requests on TBT. You have been heard and the wait is finally over! Introducing the new *TBT Dark Theme*!





To switch over to this beautiful new dark theme, simply scroll to the bottom of the page and click the style selector at the bottom left. From here you'll see "TBT Dark Theme" as an option to select.




Feel free to turn off the lights in your room, relax your pupils, and play your favorite ambient music as this new dark theme soothes your senses. You'll need all the relaxation you can get before our upcoming Easter egg hunt this weekend.


*Spread the Darkness*​
Now we know so many of you love dark themes, but maybe not enough of you. Let's help show our fellow TBTers what dark themes are all about! Introducing our brand new currency: *Dark Dust*. Dark Dust can be used to make the _default theme_ darker for those who can't be bothered or are too afraid to click the style selector. However, we'll ease them in by only darkening the background. Sound like a plan?

Simply click this redemption link to receive 25 dark dust. You'll immediately notice how dark the forum gets. Send some to other users to make it dark for them instead. Otherwise, feel free to collect as much as you can for that extra dark experience!

Happy darkness!


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 1, 2021)

Been looking for this update for a while!

More dark dust the better. If anyone has some spare, I'll take some! (Seriously, I want to see how "dark" this goes.)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2021)

YES HELLO DARKNESS MY OLD FRIEND

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2021

omg the dark theme is so beautiful!! You should all try it right now!! You’ll love it (and ur eyeballs)


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes finally!!! My eyes thank me. Thanks for such a lovely new theme staff. I’ll be using this from now on for sure.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2021)

Guys send me more dark dust. Give my retinas what they deserve


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2021)

I LOVE IT! ive been waiting for this feature for a long time already :")


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 1, 2021)

Wowww beautiful


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 1, 2021)

My eyes thank you


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 1, 2021)

this is absolutely gorgeous, thank you jeremy and all staff! 

edit: im so dumb lav just told me this is a joke, i can never tell with you guys


----------



## Jacob (Apr 1, 2021)

IM SCARED IS THIS A JOKE

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2021

IM NOT EVEN KIDDING dont play with me

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2021

god


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2021)

Jacob said:


> IM SCARED IS THIS A JOKE
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2021
> 
> IM NOT EVEN KIDDING dont play with me


Nah Jacob, Jeremy would never! I’m gonna send you my dark dust since I know how much you love dark themes xx


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you! I know it has been a popular request whenever The Woods show up, so I'm glad to see it finally implemented. Using it now, it looks great!


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2021)

someone should send me their spare dark dust i need this theme to be as dark as possible


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2021)

OMG THIS IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL, THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH!!!   



edit: well..... now I'm blind, ty staff

this was a nice prank but tbh I'm genuinely frustrated now that TBT doesn't have a true dark theme. would be nice so I could finally stop using dark reader and making the forum a poop brown color 

so in that sense, I get the joke but I don't really appreciate it. sorry staff.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2021)

thanks !! I love it


----------



## Flyffel (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow the forum is darker than white...


----------



## vixened (Apr 1, 2021)

edit: I'm dumb, I get the joke now


----------



## piske (Apr 1, 2021)

My eyes melted thx


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2021)

vixenism said:


> it doesnt work right on mobile tho, criView attachment 365453


It’s working perfectly fine? I don’t see the problem?


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 1, 2021)

Wahhhh my eyes!!! This is clearly not dark enough, so let me put on my sunglasses just to enhance the darkness a bit more


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 1, 2021)

rip my eyes pls stop thx


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 1, 2021)

finally, my eyes can be at peace! gotta go get my sunglasses real quick.



Spoiler: spoiler



why did I fall for that it’s April 1st LOL my EYES


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 1, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> why did I fall for that it’s April 1st LOL my EYES



Oh no me too  I thought mine was broken and was gonna say there must be a bug until I saw your post


----------



## Pintuition (Apr 1, 2021)

Honestly I think we could go even darker....


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 1, 2021)

Peach_Jam said:


> View attachment 365456


i do not see


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 1, 2021)

wait, so if I donate dark dust to people, I can make their screens forcefully ”darker” hmmm?


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Apr 1, 2021)

Me, checking out Bell Tree's new Dark Theme:


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 1, 2021)

Personally, I just want to know why Jeremy has -25 Dark Dust


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2021)

Jeremy.. how do you get -25? Just out of “curiosity” I would be interested thank you

	Post automatically merged: Apr 1, 2021



~Kilza~ said:


> Personally, I just want to know why Jeremy has -25 Dark Dust


LMAO NINJA ME


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> Personally, I just want to know why Jeremy has -25 Dark Dust


He's afraid of the dark.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 1, 2021)

hahaha, no

I know what today is


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 1, 2021)

I forgot what day it was today...


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Apr 1, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I forgot what day it was today...


makes two of us


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 1, 2021)

Yolks on you, staff.

I _am _my own dark theme  _everywhere I go, everything I do... _


----------



## Plainbluetees (Apr 1, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> I forgot what day it was today...





SpaceTokki77 said:


> makes two of us


three of us


----------



## .MOON. (Apr 1, 2021)

my eyes!!!


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice try!


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> Personally, I just want to know why Jeremy has -25 Dark Dust



I’m sure we could change that


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2021)

Holla said:


> I’m sure we could change that


Everyone send Jeremy your dark dust to show appreciation for the night theme! He will love it!


----------



## Holla (Apr 1, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> Everyone send Jeremy your dark dust to show appreciation for the night theme! He will love it!



Just sent him mine. I know he’ll love it!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 1, 2021)

This is cruel *insert that one gyroid throwing tomatoes icon here*


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2021)

Hm suddenly it’s not dark for me anymore. Anyone else having issues with it?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Hm suddenly it’s not dark for me anymore. Anyone else having issues with it?


That just means you don’t have enough dark dust! You need more!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 1, 2021)

just sent 75 dust your way jer, hope it fixes it up for u


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 1, 2021)

This is all I ever wanted. Thank you


----------



## Sara? (Apr 1, 2021)

This is so cool, thaaanks, i am one of those who is very happy to have the darker background for my eyes since i feel it will make it more confortable.

PS: now that i have participated in the halloeastern egg hunt i cant wait for the next egg hunt, i feel i more or less know how it works now and although its a frustrating activity somehow its also super fun and rewarding  hahahaha

+PS: i selected the dark mode, but now its even brighter hahahah its hurting my eyes so badly now, its like its neon bright  . Am i the only one experiencing this issue? maybe i have to update something ? or its a bug?

++PS: how do we get more dark currency to make it darker? also, How do we spend the dark currency ?

Sorry for all the questions heheh  so many at once ...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2021)

Sara? said:


> This is so cool, thaaanks, i am one of those who is very happy to have the darker background for my eyes since i feel it will make it more confortable.
> 
> PS: now that i have participated in the halloeastern egg hunt i cant wait for the next egg hunt, i feel i more or less know how it works now and although its a frustrating activity somehow its also super fun and rewarding  hahahaha
> 
> +PS: i selected the dark mode, but now its even brighter hahahah its hurting my eyes so badly now, its like its neon bright  . Am i the only one experiencing this issue? maybe i have to update something ? or its a bug?


I am so so sorry


----------



## deana (Apr 1, 2021)

Dark theme is here!!!!

Although now I have a tough decision should I gift my dark dust or should I keep it for my own enjoyment lol


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 1, 2021)

deanapants said:


> Dark theme is here!!!!
> 
> Although now I have a tough decision should I gift my dark dust or should I keep it for my own enjoyment lol


If you gift it, I'll give it a loving home! No worries if you decide to keep it though!


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't see the problem here lol. It's completely normal for my eyes.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2021)

What? This isn't the dark theme...

I was expecting the Woods Theme, not what's shown in the OP's picture.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 1, 2021)

Sara? said:


> This is so cool, thaaanks, i am one of those who is very happy to have the darker background for my eyes since i feel it will make it more confortable.
> 
> PS: now that i have participated in the halloeastern egg hunt i cant wait for the next egg hunt, i feel i more or less know how it works now and although its a frustrating activity somehow its also super fun and rewarding  hahahaha
> 
> ...


The dark theme will start working tomorrow, April 2nd


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2021)

I have brightness set to max the first time I turn it on.

(I love me some TBT Light Theme.)


----------



## Lightspring (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh my gosh, my eyes are being blessed right now


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 1, 2021)

this is probably a joke within a joke, watch us see the true dark theme tomorrow


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 1, 2021)

I have a dark mode installed on my laptop, so imagine my surprise when I got on my phone and went blind


----------



## King koopa (Apr 1, 2021)

This seems cool. It's easier on the eyes.
(And makes it harder to get caught up at 2am because of how bright my screen is)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2021)

Kirbyz said:


> this is probably a joke within a joke, watch us see the true dark theme tomorrow


Watch us not.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 1, 2021)

Thank you @LittleMissPanda  for the Dark Dust, this dark fiend really appreciate how much _darker_ it just got. 

If anyone doesn't want their Dark Dust, I'd gladly hoard it and destroy my retinas haha.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Apr 1, 2021)

ow my eyes


----------



## King koopa (Apr 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> This seems cool. It's easier on the eyes.
> (And makes it harder to get caught up at 2am because of how bright my screen is)


Wait it's April fools..... is this canon, Jeremy? Or is it a joke?


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2021)

Im laughing so hard at Jeremy accumulating 250 dark dust  don’t forget to wear SPF


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks for all the dark dust, everyone. You should see how dark it looks at 250. As soon as I reloaded the page I saw a sudden flash and then everything went to darkness. The only weird thing is that now it looks dark IRL too. Maybe it's a glitch, so we'll have to debug this some more.


----------



## Kirbyz (Apr 1, 2021)

oh god we’ve blinded jeremy

quick, send him more dark dust to reverse the effects!!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks like you'll need a blind stick and a dog for your sight now Jeremy.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Thanks for all the dark dust, everyone. You should see how dark it looks at 250. As soon as I reloaded the page I saw a sudden flash and then everything went to darkness. The only weird thing is that now it looks dark IRL too. Maybe it's a glitch, so we'll have to debug this some more.


I need to see what you’re seeing, please share a screenshot of your darker than dark mode!


----------



## King koopa (Apr 1, 2021)

Kirbyz said:


> oh god we’ve blinded jeremy
> 
> quick, send him more dark dust to reverse the effects!!


Jeremy, quick, put on some sunglasses and have all my dark dust! Should at least help a bit


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2021)

All fun and games until Jeremy sends me his dark dust as revenge for telling everyone to send it to him


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 1, 2021)

Jeremy, I feel like this backfired on you...the question is whether it was expected or not.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 1, 2021)

Dinosaurz said:


> All fun and games until Jeremy sends me his dark dust as revenge for telling everyone to send it to him


Well if he's sending it back his eyes might be fine now. Hopefully we didn't blind him too bad


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 1, 2021)

pls send me your dark dust, hopefully it cures my blindness lol

(plus i thrive in darkness)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 1, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Thank you @LittleMissPanda  for the Dark Dust, this dark fiend really appreciate how much _darker_ it just got.
> 
> If anyone doesn't want their Dark Dust, I'd gladly hoard it and destroy my retinas haha.


So your screen got a little darker, so what? Look at the bright side....


....oh wait you already are 

lol why is this so fun?


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 1, 2021)

I literally fell for this.


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 1, 2021)

It do be like that


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 1, 2021)

i honestly thought it was just my dark mode extension making things bright, nah it even overrides extensions lol


----------



## King koopa (Apr 1, 2021)

Lavamaize said:


> View attachment 365472


Doesn't it come out tomorrow? Maybe that's why it's so bright


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 1, 2021)

I must be one of the few here to not fall for this.


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (Apr 1, 2021)

Jeremy right now looking at TBT


----------



## Roxxy (Apr 1, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> Thank you @LittleMissPanda  for the Dark Dust, this dark fiend really appreciate how much _darker_ it just got.
> 
> If anyone doesn't want their Dark Dust, I'd gladly hoard it and destroy my retinas haha.


Late to the party as usual  you really want it??


----------



## King koopa (Apr 1, 2021)

Here, for everyone who was almost when blind because dark mode= literal world of light rn


----------



## Stil (Apr 1, 2021)

Thats hilarious.. You got me!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 1, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Late to the party as usual  you really want it??



Sure, I thrive in the _dark. _


----------



## piske (Apr 1, 2021)

mocha. said:


> I need to see what you’re seeing, please share a screenshot of your darker than dark mode!


Jeremy’s existence is just the sun now


----------



## Dinosaurz (Apr 1, 2021)

oh lord he’s coming


----------



## Valzed (Apr 1, 2021)

Remembering what day today is I came on here to see what shenanigans where going on. For the heck of it I tried "dark mode". Good gravy, my eyes are mad at me now. Maybe some day our dark dreams will come true....

P.S. I'm keeping my dark dust. I like the darkness....


----------



## piske (Apr 1, 2021)

Valzed said:


> Remembering what day today is I came on here to see what shenanigans where going on. For the heck of it I tried "dark mode". Good gravy, my eyes are mad at me now. Maybe some day our dark dreams will come true....
> 
> P.S. I'm keeping my dark dust. I like the darkness....


I woke-up wondering what TBT would do for today and I still fell for it  I’m keeping the dust too haha


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 1, 2021)

Anyone got any spare dark dust?


----------



## Valzed (Apr 1, 2021)

piske said:


> I woke-up wondering what TBT would do for today and I still fell for it  I’m keeping the dust too haha


While I am always hoping we'll _actually_ get a Dark Theme some day, I knew today wasn't going to be the day. I am sorry I even tried the new "dark mode" though. My eyes are watering.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 1, 2021)

Jeremy when everyone sends their dark dust his way:


----------



## Sara? (Apr 1, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> The dark theme will start working tomorrow, April 2nd



ach i see  Dummy me hehe, thaaanks


----------



## kiwikenobi (Apr 1, 2021)

syub said:


> someone should send me their spare dark dust i need this theme to be as dark as possible


Here, you can have mine.


----------



## jiny (Apr 1, 2021)

kiwikenobi said:


> Here, you can have mine.


thanks! i’m loving this new theme


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2021)

YESSSSSSS, IF I CAN KISS YOU JEREMY I WOULD, YOU ABSOLUTELY MADLAD.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 1, 2021)

Trolling at it's finest! I snickered.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2021)

If you guys wish, send me some of that dark dust.


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2021)

FVUCM MY EYES.  JEREMY I S2G


----------



## moo_nieu (Apr 1, 2021)

please let this not be a joke  the dust is hilarious though


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 1, 2021)

I regret nothing


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh no! I don’t know what I did wrong. It’s brighter than the default theme 

It’s kind of blinding. 

I guess April fools right ? Lol
I realized even before posting it might be a joke.


Edit: please give us an actual dark theme though tomorrow. So beautiful.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 1, 2021)

Jeremy said:


> Thanks for all the dark dust, everyone. You should see how dark it looks at 250. As soon as I reloaded the page I saw a sudden flash and then everything went to darkness. The only weird thing is that now it looks dark IRL too. Maybe it's a glitch, so we'll have to debug this some more.


lol Wouldn't the page be just a pure white screen with no legible writing visible at this point? How does one even manage to type a normal sentence...?


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 1, 2021)

The following users on belltree right now 
@Jeremy @Jhine7 @Blink. @NefariousKing @Foreverfox


----------



## Sheep Villager (Apr 1, 2021)

I hope the top dust collectors post screenshots towards the end of this.
Just so I know if they need an emergency flash-light to help them see, of course.​


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 1, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> The following users on belltree right now
> @Jeremy @Jhine7 @Blink. @NefariousKing @Foreverfox
> 
> View attachment 365531


YAASSS lol need moar


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 1, 2021)

I mean, in moderation it gives things a pastel look. Like the bottom of the page. Pastel, thou too bright.

Also YES PLEASE people with loads of dark dust POST SCREENSHOTS I want to see, that is, if there is anythin to see.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 1, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> The following users on belltree right now
> @Jeremy @Jhine7 @Blink. @NefariousKing @Foreverfox
> 
> View attachment 365531


Gosh even looking at this meme burns my eyes...and I have my phone setting to relatively low brightness to begin with...

For these users, I imagine we won’t be able to see them posting anything until tomorrow...lol


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 1, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Gosh even looking at this meme burns my eyes...and I have my phone setting to relatively low brightness to begin with...
> 
> For these users, I imagine we won’t be able to see them posting anything until tomorrow...lol


I think I was tagged here but not sure. Did you say something?  hope I don't have any typos here.


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 1, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> The following users on belltree right now
> @Jeremy @Jhine7 @Blink. @NefariousKing @Foreverfox
> 
> View attachment 365531


Yeah @Jhine7 you were tagged here but it might be a bit hard to see in the dark


----------



## lieryl (Apr 1, 2021)

@Blink. lemme see ur screen


----------



## Foreverfox (Apr 1, 2021)

There's a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 1, 2021)

to be fair i fully expected zipper t. bunny with bloodshot eyes on the tree but this is just as bad, thanks staff


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2021)

This theme is like if God huged me, send me some dark currency


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 1, 2021)

My brightness was almost the whole way up. I am ded.


----------



## amylase (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow I didn’t even think anything of it. I even tooled around a bit on the site... then kept thinking maybe it’ll go dark? Hahaha 
Well I mean it’s back to normal now.. now that I’m blind.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Apr 1, 2021)

50 looks like this..



Spoiler: Screenshot 









now imagine 550 :b


----------



## audria (Apr 1, 2021)

So awesome.  You all are the best.  Thanks so much for brightening my day!


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 1, 2021)

It's the 2nd here today and I forgot about time zones...
So disappointed in myself for doing this to my eyes. 

But umm... yes.... the dark theme is wonderful, so dark you forget just how bright it really is (yeah idk what I am saying either).


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 1, 2021)

I sent some darkness to @NefariousKing . Instead of there being a little bit of light at the edge of the darkness, there is a face 



Spoiler: Be Afraid


----------



## King koopa (Apr 1, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I sent some darkness to @NefariousKing . Instead of there being a little bit of light at the edge of the darkness, there is a face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's nothing compared to: View attachment 365554


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh, that's nothing compared to: View attachment 365554



perhaps. nef knows what I am alluding to


----------



## King koopa (Apr 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh, that's nothing compared to: View attachment 365554


Wait wrong image I met:




It's almost here and soon I'll understand why so many users dread the bunny day hints


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Wait wrong image I met:
> View attachment 365557
> It's almost here and soon I'll understand why so many users dread the bunny day hints



 I remember that. I thought that was hilarious.

In the woods, someone buried Tangy and so some of us that were there have been making tangy tree jokes. Like Nef has a special...”shrine” on his island. So, I have to joke with him about Tangy tree and him condoning it


----------



## Peach_Jam (Apr 1, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Wait wrong image I met:
> View attachment 365557
> It's almost here and soon I'll understand why so many users dread the bunny day hints


dear lord


----------



## Blink. (Apr 1, 2021)

What is happening

I can’t see.

H e l p


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 1, 2021)

_I should’ve read the replies first_


----------



## Antonio (Apr 1, 2021)

how dark is it for you @Jhine7


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Apr 1, 2021)

I use discord light and miss the darkness, this will be nice to have again. Thank yall for adding this!



Spoiler



I HAVE BEEN TRICKED IT'S DISCORD LIGHT 2.0


 oh lord

@Jhine7 how the actual heck do your eyes read the forums rn


----------



## Velo (Apr 1, 2021)

INITIATETHEDARKNESS.
Lmfao.
But seriously, how does anyone function without having their browser in dark mode??
I turned mine off for the full effect but yikes omg just anything on regular mode viewing is so jarring now that I constantly have dark mode on!!


----------



## Plume (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Kurb (Apr 1, 2021)

Jeremy what the frick


----------



## Valeris (Apr 1, 2021)

Kurb said:


> Jeremy what the frick


It's April Fools, what did you expect? xD Yes, I trust no one until this day is over. No one.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 1, 2021)

Me everytime someone sends me Dark Dust:




Thank you guys, things are starting to really be unreadable and I love it.


----------



## michealsmells (Apr 1, 2021)

Oh gosh what a nice theme! I don't think I'll ever be able to see again since my eyes have adjusted so well to this new darkness!


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 1, 2021)

So fitting


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 1, 2021)

it's April 2nd here, and when I saw the title of this thread I had a shed of hope

that hope then went up in smoke, along with my retinas


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 1, 2021)

Ahh I see now lol.

Singing The Weeknd's song: Ooooohhhhh I'm blinded by the lights.


----------



## a potato (Apr 2, 2021)

Not to sound like that guy here, and I realize I will, but I’m not really not a fan of the “dark” theme. It makes navigation too difficult. I think it would have been better to say you’re responding to feedback for a dark theme by introducing a light theme. 
In all seriousness, is there a way to turn off the brightness and restore the normal theme?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 2, 2021)

a potato said:


> In all seriousness, is there a way to turn off the brightness and restore the normal theme?


You just need to donate all of your dark dust to somebody else, then that'll make the default theme go back to normal.


----------



## Bluelady (Apr 2, 2021)

I don’t know. I kinda like this “dark mode”. At 25 dark dust, the screen looks so bright and neon-y. Too bad that it drains my battery.


----------



## KittenNoir (Apr 2, 2021)

Anyone have any dark dust to spare my screen is too bright I want it to go darker


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 2, 2021)

That dark theme banner is really pretty tho


----------



## Jhine7 (Apr 2, 2021)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> I use discord light and miss the darkness, this will be nice to have again. Thank yall for adding this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t. I’m blind now.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 2, 2021)

My phone is on max brightness...
Thank you so much!!!
My eyes are totally not bleeding!


Spoiler













I went back to normal mode...
*W h y   i s   i t   s o   b r i g h t



Is it just me, or did Jeremy accidentally "Dark dust" instead of "Bright dust"?

 My eyes : this is fine..*


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2021)

CatladyNiesha said:


> I went back to normal mode...
> *W h y   i s   i t   s o   b r i g h t*


If you're afraid of the dark then gift your dark dust on to another user. This will return the default skin back to normal for you.


----------



## amemome (Apr 2, 2021)

...... punishment


----------



## Antonio (Apr 2, 2021)

So is Dark mode going to be an actual thing or is this some sick joke to mock us during April fools


----------



## Horus (Apr 2, 2021)

I got what I wanted but what did it cost?




The answer is my eyes, it cost my eyes.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Apr 2, 2021)

I can't believe that i am *THAT *gullible to fell for all of the tricks


Whyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MrPicklez (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm just waiting for the dark dust to be an actual currency for the dark theme as some final elaborate April Fool's gaff and some of you "fools" gave away your dark dust.


----------

